# How Creativity Influences Acoustic Panel?



## Aalin Galy (8 mo ago)

#Creativity is intelligence having fun. And, in today's environment, the necessity for originality and innovation is very important. Acoustic panels don't need to be boring, even if they're painted in neutral hues. This generation of designers demands more functionality from soundproofing acoustic panel makers than has previously been available. In the past, a simple one-colored panel was sufficient. Aesthetics played a minor role. 

Today’s acoustic panels are available with vibrant colors, paint images, graphics, logos, photos, artwork and lots of personalized options. Nowadays, there are few limitations on the design of sound panels.


----------

